# Best way to use sodium Metabisulfite



## Gold Lady (Dec 13, 2009)

I just got my sodium metabisulfite and I am trying to precipitate my gold out of solution. My question is does it drop as a white powder or a brown prowder. Is the pH important to the drop. I need your help guy's. Could someone tell me exactly how much to use and if it is better dry or mixed with water.
Joyce


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 13, 2009)

I use mine dry.

Gold precipitates as a brown powder is the solution is clean and a more black color if the solution is dirty.

I never check pH when using SMB.

Steve


----------



## Gold Lady (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you Steve for your reply. I have seen the SMB precipitate out of solution as a whte powder by a metalurgist in Las Vegas on my chlorine solutin. In your oppinion can it precipitat as a gold choride?
Joyce


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 14, 2009)

If the solution contains copper II chloride and you add SMB, you will get an off white to gray colored precipitate of copper I chloride along with your gold. 

This contamination dissolves easily with warm HCl.

Steve


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 15, 2009)

steve, I cant figure out how to send pm something is wrong with me. anyway dont want to hijack thread just want to let you know that I have put some order throught your webpage and paid. come crucibles tweezers and furnace. if you will need more for postage just let me know. pat


----------



## qst42know (Dec 15, 2009)

A members name has the link for a PM.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 15, 2009)

pat,

There are 3 board styles that you can select to use on the forum. However, the things that are available on each one are different. Whoever designed these, with their great differences, has to be a total idiot. To change board styles, go to User control panel/board preferences/board style. You'll get a drop-down list of the 3. Here's the 3 and their differences.

(1) subsilver2. The original. This is, by far, the most complete. On each individual post, there are direct buttons to PM the author of the post and to see his Profile. Click search and you're automatically in Advanced search. The only problem is that there's no Kitco.

(2) prosilver. There is a PM button on each post but no Profile button. There is no direct advanced search. Search is regular search, which is far, far inferior to advanced search. It does have Kitco.

(3) CA Gen2. I think this is the default. By far, the worst of the 3. No PM or Profile buttons on the posts. No direct advanced search. Has Kitco.

In (2) and (3), there are indirect ways to get advanced search, PM, and Profile. However. these ways are not intuitive and you must figure them out and go to other pages. With (1), subsilver2, it's all right there. You can't miss it. I am very willing to sacrifice Kitco to get these other great advantages.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 15, 2009)

UPDATE!! I just noticed that subsilver2 now has Kitco, since Noxx recently changed things. It now has everything. So, now, I can't see why anyone would want to use anything else. The ONLY advantage of the other two is that they're prettier.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Pro, That is it. I was using prosilver and there was no problem with pm... After restart of forum my page changed and when tried pm they wont work.

edited* Well I am helpless. I have tried all three settings and always getting this message when sending pm: No recipient defined.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 16, 2009)

Copy the nick of the member you are sending a pm to and paste it in the box marked "send to usernames:" to the left. That should work.

/Göran


----------



## Rabiu1987 (Dec 30, 2020)

How can I know if my sodium metabisulphite is expaired with small amount of gold.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 30, 2020)

If you drop a granule or two into a dilute HCl solution in a test tube, does it fizz? Does it smell like rotten eggs? *Don't take a big wiff of the off gas!* It's toxic! Waft a minimal amount to your nose with your hand.

I'll have to work on a better test. :| 

Dave


----------

